# Christmas time is no fun!!!



## Linda C (Aug 29, 2001)

Hi Everyone,I'm frustrated and upset and need a place to vent!!!... I just got back from a dinner party at a friend's place. I have been IBS-ing for about two days, so I was quite anxious about going. I went anyway because I wasn't feeling too bad today. Of course, I was able to eat very little at the dinner and within minutes I was in the bathroom. I had to come home early. I am SO sick and tired of cancelling social gatherings, or bailing out early when I actually DO get myself there. It's worse when it's a special "event" - in this case a Christmas get-together and belated birthday celebration for me.Is this time of year especially difficult for anyone else out there? I am at the point where I basically dread Christmas. I am SO anxious throughout the holidays because there are so many social things that I have to (and want to) attend. I worry that I won't be able to get to them and then I end up sick from the worry. I am sick EVERY year at this time. I have developed a vicious pattern and I don't know how to break it. I wish I could just "coast" through the holidays, happy and healthy like other people. The fact that my birthday is 5 days before xmas doesn't help - it just means that there are more "events" I have to attend (and I truly "HAVE TO" be at those ones.. after all, I'm the guest of honour!!).OK... I'm done complaining now... Any words of support or advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Karen Pollock (Jan 7, 2002)

Nice to hear from a fellow IBSer in the GTA.You are not alone. This was the best Christmas in a long time for me with my IBS. I've been reading a book called "From Panic to Power" that I picked up at Chapters. Its amazing. It had a great deal to do with how Anxious people think and it has really helped me control my mind and how to not dread going out. All the "what if" and negative thinking. Check it out. Good Luck and take care.


----------



## mirage^^ (Jun 18, 2003)

All I can say is Christmas is over THANK GOD!My body feels like its been hit by a MACK truck!


----------



## LCH (Jan 6, 2002)

It's really bad for me, because it was just me and my mom for Christmas dinner this year. She spent all this time making food, and then we sat down and I just really couldn't eat much.It was one of those days where you know you'll be in trouble if you eat--but you gotta . . . or you have to make a valient effort at it.Ugh. I'm in a sorority on campus, and sometimes we go out to eat. They love the Olive Garden, so they'll always suggest that . . . but I can't handle tomatoes or anything else at that place--so I ask them if we can go other places. Some girl suggested, "Well, why don't you just eat the dessert?" Hell no, that'll screw up things even worse. Processed sugar is one of the worst things for me.







We can avoid the holidays together . . .


----------

